# Newbie-suggestions for best POD that offers Bella brand ?



## lexxie (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm just starting my business and am getting very confused w/ all the fulfillment companies. 

I want quality shirts. As such, I've received samples from several vendors. I really like 6 particular styles from Bella. I called CafePress to find out if they could order them and was told no - the rep said when a customer places an order, it's up to CP as to what brand my design is printed on - and - sent out. 

Can anyone tell me if they have experience w/ a POD company that 1/ could order the specific shirts I want from Bella and 2/ has a good profit margin and 3/ quality printing ! 

I loved everything about Printmojo but my product is very custom - hence the need for POD. Rodney - you work there, correct ? Any chance they'll offer POD someday !? lol

Thank you ! 
Colleen


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Unless the fulfillment company is already carrying the item you want, they are not going to stock just those pieces you want for your orders, except maybe with a company like printmojo. I thought I read somewhere on their site that they will print up an order of customer supplied items?

Check out spreadshirt. They carry bella items. Hopefully the one you want they will have.


----------



## lexxie (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks Joe ! I tried sending an email w/ a similar question to Spreadshirt but it didn't go thru. I'll try again and will also check w/ Printmojo too. 

My challenge is that I have a multitude of slogans - so combined w/ t-shirt color and size, it's difficult to carry inventory. 

Many thanks for the reply!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

lexxie said:


> Thanks Joe ! I tried sending an email w/ a similar question to Spreadshirt but it didn't go thru. I'll try again and will also check w/ Printmojo too.
> 
> My challenge is that I have a multitude of slogans - so combined w/ t-shirt color and size, it's difficult to carry inventory.
> 
> Many thanks for the reply!


Here is a link to their bella products Custom T-shirts - Design custom shirts & hats : Spreadshirt


----------

